# Nasdaq ..The sell off .....



## MARKETWAVES (29 May 2005)

NASDAQ....

  HERE'S  MY VISUAL REPRESENTATION  of how  the NASDAQ  sold  off  earlier  this  yr ..
Multiple  resistance line ,,,,  turned  into  major  resistance and lend  itself  perfectly  into  bearish  head  and  shoulder  pattern..




TRADE AT YOUR OWN RISK… The purpose of these charts is to point out significant highs and lows based on Fibonacci Retracement lines and Elliot Waves which are highly subjective . This information is for educational purposes and should not be considered trading recommendations . All trading decisions are your own sole responsibility …


----------



## MARKETWAVES (29 May 2005)

*Re: NASDAQ ..THE  SELL  OFF .....*

pg-2....


----------



## MARKETWAVES (11 June 2005)

*Re: NASDAQ ..THE  SELL  OFF .....*

NASDAQ.....

* THE  RESISTACE  IS  FUTILE ?  *


----------



## RichKid (11 June 2005)

*Re: NASDAQ ..THE  SELL  OFF .....*

Nice charts MW, just in relation to the H&S in your first graphs, so it appears it failed. Ie H&S theory says it reverses the previous trend. So if it failed to reverse the slide it means it failed, not surprising looking at the long term charts. That slow ponderous move towards resistance in your yearly chart suggest that it'll slowly ooze downwards, as things congest it is approaching action time! Having said that it's not uncommon to see false breaks to the upside.  My understanding with this triangle type patterns (in the long term chart) is that the longer it takes to breakout then the weaker the break. That resistance line is solid.


----------



## MARKETWAVES (12 June 2005)

*Re: NASDAQ ..THE  SELL  OFF .....*

*Nasdaq........ ( weekly  view )  ...   QQQQ*


   BE  AWARE  ,    BE  VERY  AWARE .........


----------



## MARKETWAVES (12 June 2005)

*Re: NASDAQ ..THE  SELL  OFF .....*

HERE'S  HOW  THE  HEAD  AND  SHOULDER PATTERN .....   TRACED  OUT  ....


----------

